# The easy way to Increase Storage AND keep Ethernet with Tivo Stream 4k



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

1.) Plug into USB-C port - TechUSB C to Ethernet Adapter $17.99 at https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
2.) Plug Auvipal 2-in-1 Micro USB port into power feed of Tivo. Plug in any USB Flash Drive (I used 16gb Sandisk Cruzer USB 3.0 as it was lying around) 2 pack Auvipal is $6.94 at https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FY9Z9GD?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details
3.) Plug the cord from the Tivo Powerblock to the female adapter. 

Ready to go!

For the Chromecast with GoogleTV. 
4.) Get the Ugreen USB 3.0 to Ethenet Adapter 5 in 1 Hub








Amazon.com: UGREEN USB 3.0 to Ethernet Adapter 5 in 1 Multiport Hub with Gigabit RJ45 and Type-C Power Port LAN Network Adapter Compatible with Laptop PC MacBook Surface XPS Windows Linux MacOS, and More : Electronics


Amazon.com: UGREEN USB 3.0 to Ethernet Adapter 5 in 1 Multiport Hub with Gigabit RJ45 and Type-C Power Port LAN Network Adapter Compatible with Laptop PC MacBook Surface XPS Windows Linux MacOS, and More : Electronics



www.amazon.com




Plug Google furnished cable into powerblock and then into usbC power passthrough on the Ugreen. You now have an ethernet port and 3 working usb ports. I didn't try more than 1 port at a time. More powerful block may be needed but I am not responsible for damage to your chromecast.

5.) DO NOT buy their branded power/ethernet plug . The Chromecast only has one port which defeats the purpose.










Hope this helps!


----------



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

Also, got an $8 usb sd card reader. Had a 400gb sd card laying about from various phone upgrades. Plugged in, recognized, formatted and good to go.

Not sure of limit of memory.


----------

